# A where to start looking to retire thread



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Lo all, sorry if this post is a little long but I have seen people thoroughly ruffed up for just posting ' where should I retire' with no personal detail. Here goes.

I may well be retiring by the end of the year just shy of 50 years old male and on a government pension. I did have Spain and France shortlisted but have now shortened it even further to Spain or Spain 

My Spanish used to be better than tourist Spanish but that was 25 years ago however I love languages and don't see it will be an issue for me. Main reason for moving to Spain , I make no bones about it , I hate the U.K weather and I have always fealt comfortable in Spain full stop.

So I'm looking for :

Not uber posh/expensive but still a nice peaceful tidy place to live, up and coming would be perfect of course.

An exp pat network so I can make some Ex Pat friends ( I will be wanting Spanish friends too !!!!) 

Near the coast but not necessarily 5 mins to beach.

Walk to shops and bars but not in a town centre.

Essentials for me : A town very close with a large Sports Centre unless you know a Karate School nearby ! as this is a hobby I'm not willing to give up.

Within 90 mins drive of Ski-Ing would be really great but not essential.


It's a genuine enquiry, and I would be looking to maybe rent for a year and travel backwards and forewards from the U.K staying in my apartment/townhouse driving around looking for my dream home. as a result ,initially just a nice base to search from would be appreciated especially if it has the right Karate Club 

Cheers


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, Nerja meets all those requirements. Have a look at Nerja in Axarquia, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain for starters...


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply !
That's quite spooky in a way as around 38 years ago as a child 
We used to stay at a place called El Capistrano and i loved it. Im not sure we ventured in to Nerja much though 

Can you say at all how it compares to Roquettas de mar or Motril area ? . I was thinking of starting my search at Roquettas de Mar as it seems popular.

Thanks

Mas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

where I live fits the bill - & we also have a well respected karate club which meets in our sports centre!!

Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia

Bienvenido a Washikai Karate España


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Ukmastiff, your post is heartening and you have plenty of choice from Barcelona to Gibraltar. Stick a pin anywhere along that line and I have no doubt you will realise your dream, provided you are not looking for any form of work.

My personal favourite is Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria. Renting is cheaper there, it is low rise, lots of choice of beaches, walks on the level and more difficult if you wish, plenty of choice of supermarkets, population ex-pats and Spanish on 50/50 basis. You have a choice of Almeria, Murcia, Alicante airports.

I recommend you do not arrive before October 2014 and you will have no problems renting privately and cheaply. I reckon you will pay €500 per month rental on a centrally located 2 bedroom apartment plus electricity costs.

I see nothing standing in your way and you appear pro-active rather than waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Having taken in some folks ideas combined with my own experiences/wants I think almunecar
Looks like a good place for a reckie at least. This gives reasonable access to the mountains for winter/summer pursuits plus nerja looks close to my 'idea'. I'm a bit worried I'll struggle to find good karate clubs though as trust me small local ones can be set up by folk who really shouldn't be. 

Cheers

Mas


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ukmastiff said:


> Thanks for the replies. Having taken in some folks ideas combined with my own experiences/wants I think almunecar
> Looks like a good place for a reckie at least. This gives reasonable access to the mountains for winter/summer pursuits plus nerja looks close to my 'idea'. I'm a bit worried I'll struggle to find good karate clubs though as trust me small local ones can be set up by folk who really shouldn't be.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


This association might interest you, they are based at a gym in Nerja. I thought there must be something, as martial arts in general seem quite popular in Spain, most of the gyms around where I live offer some types.


Asociación Karate Axarquía


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Yes, I found a few clubs via Google but without wishing to bore anyone with detail , Shotokan isnt the style I practice. I was a second Kyu at Shotokan many years ago but now practice ****o Ryu and Wado Ryu which are markedly different. 

I should add though that I am old school and respect all styles ! unlike some these days who rather irritate me with their attitude to the arts.

If you find a Wado Ryu or especially a ****o Ryu club I will owe you a huge drink 

Cheers

Mas


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ukmastiff said:


> Yes, I found a few clubs via Google but without wishing to bore anyone with detail , Shotokan isnt the style I practice. I was a second Kyu at Shotokan many years ago but now practice ****o Ryu and Wado Ryu which are markedly different.
> 
> I should add though that I am old school and respect all styles ! unlike some these days who rather irritate me with their attitude to the arts.
> 
> ...


Are you a badger in disguise - you keep moving the goalposts!

Who knew there were so many different kinds of karate, you learn something new all the time! 

Can't help locate any of your preferred ones, sorry, but at least you'll be able to keep your money in your pocket. Good luck with the search anyway.


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

In fairness to myself  Karate was always mentioned as part of the equation from the beginning , I just didn't want to bore anyone with the detail re something of little interest to them. 

I actually have several active hobbies and interests but most of them I can take or leave where as that one is almost religion as far as i'm concerned 

I imagine you thinking why leave with all these interests ? , its very simple I HATE the cold wintry weather like you wouldn't believe and have done all my adult life. If it weren't for my career I would have left 20 plus years ago.

Cheers

Mas


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ukmastiff said:


> In fairness to myself  Karate was always mentioned as part of the equation from the beginning , I just didn't want to bore anyone with the detail re something of little interest to them.
> 
> I actually have several active hobbies and interests but most of them I can take or leave where as that one is almost religion as far as i'm concerned
> 
> ...


Oh I do understand, being near a good gym with an indoor pool and the classes I like was one essential on my wishlist when we were looking for somewhere to settle. Everybody has different things that are important to them, it's good that you are able to clarify just what will be necessary for you to be happy wherever you end up.

I felt the same way about the weather too, the endless rain and grey skies (and in Manchester we didn't just get those in the winter!) used to make me so miserable.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ukmastiff said:


> Essentials for me : A town very close with a large Sports Centre unless you know a Karate School nearby ! as this is a hobby I'm not willing to give up.
> 
> Within 90 mins drive of Ski-Ing would be really great but not essential.
> 
> ...


Your in luck ukmastiff - as here in Asturias you will not only be able to ski
in the Cantabrian mountains in the morning but also hit the Surf or go
sun bathing, on the beach in the afternoon ( Spain's answer to Sochi )
To cap it all - you will also happen upon one of the last remaining
outposts of the Ancient Martial Art of Hai Karate.

You will no doubt recall how Hai Karate took Europe by storm back in the
1970's but was considered so dangerous and potent - it could only continue
behind closed doors and under license at certain venues.

Obviously Hai Karate was driven underground but is still practised by
certain Spanish and Expat aficionados in Gijon and Oviedo.
For those Expat's who need reminding just how potent Hai Karate was -
particularly in the presence of women - here's some short videos.


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

And now I also know where to go for bad jokes ! What a result

Cheers


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

As for the weather - the only thing Asturias will fall short on is all year
round sunshine, so you will definitely need your brolly for the winter
months.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ukmastiff said:


> And now I also know where to go for bad jokes ! What a result
> Cheers


My pleasure and as I'm sure you will agree - your never too old for Hai Karate. :thumb:


----------

